
How to parse, simplify, differentiate and solve equations and expressions in F# - elemarjr
http://www.elemarjr.com/en/2018/03/how-to-parse-simplify-differentiate-and-evaluate-solve-using-newtons-method-equations-and-expressions-in-f/
======
equalunique
Just yesterday I was researching WxMaxima for this type of application. Today
I find this article describing how to implement a solver from scratch. These
are exciting times to be alive.

